# First Blades/spoons for 2012...



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is first batch of spoons/blades for 2012. Just waiting on UV Blast top coat so I can finish these up.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice looking blade's


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Looking good man!


----------



## Da new guy (Feb 23, 2011)

You said that you are waiting on your UV topcoat to finish them... What are you using and how are you using it? I am looking to get into painting blades and spoons and i can't figure out how to get the UV topcoat that isn't super thick. I have the CSI UV Blast topcoat but that stuff is super thick, almost as thick as honey. Is there a way to thin it or are you using some other product?

Any tips and tricks for painting are greatly appreciated

Curt


----------

